# Katarina Witt sexy Legs bei Lanz 16.02.2011 18xHD 1280x720



## Tramp 44 (7 Aug. 2012)

Schon etwas her, aber auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung für jede Katarina Sammlung


----------



## dimekoza (7 Aug. 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Aug. 2012)

Wirklich sexy Beine! 

Aber trotzdem seh ich persönlich bei Kati Witt nen tiefen Ausschnitt lieber als nen kurzen Rock! 

:thx:


----------



## fredclever (7 Aug. 2012)

Klasse die Kathi danke dafür.


----------



## redoskar (7 Aug. 2012)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## posemuckel (7 Aug. 2012)

Kati ist unglaublich sexy.


----------



## MrCap (7 Aug. 2012)

*Leider etwas zu blickdicht bestrumpft - vielen Dank für sexy Kati !!!*


----------



## sexyhexy (8 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Katharina Witt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jone (8 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die leggy Kati :crazy:


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2012)

Die Kati ist einfach noch immer ein absoluter Hingucker!:thumbup:


----------



## redfive (8 Aug. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Kati, hast Du evtl. auch das Video?


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2012)

das einzige Schöne an der DDR


----------



## MalcomMC (8 Aug. 2012)

Daaanke.


----------



## Tramp 44 (9 Aug. 2012)

redfive schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Kati, hast Du evtl. auch das Video?



Habe einen Rapidshare Link gefunden HD 1280x720 1:43 Min 145 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/4483461...ns-markus-lanz-HD-16-02-11_legqueensworld.avi


----------



## totto (9 Aug. 2012)

von wegen kühler osten ...... heiße Frau ....


----------



## solo (9 Aug. 2012)

schöne kati,


----------



## kk1705 (9 Aug. 2012)

Wenn auch kein Ausschnitt und zu blickdichte Strümpfe, Katie ist ne Granate
:WOW:


----------



## tomyly85 (23 Jan. 2014)

sexy Beine:thx:


----------



## henrich (23 Jan. 2014)

Immer wieder gern gesehen. Vielen Dank:thx:


----------



## jessstone (25 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## swen (25 Jan. 2014)

Danke für Kati !


----------



## MrLeiwand (25 Jan. 2014)

danke für kati


----------



## HannoBoarder (25 Jan. 2014)

Unsere heißeste Ost Milf.danke


----------



## Andy1234 (27 Okt. 2014)

nette bilder..mehr davon


----------



## Sarafin (27 Okt. 2014)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## orgamin (7 Nov. 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Die Kati ist einfach noch immer ein absoluter Hingucker!:thumbup:



Absolut ;-):thx:


----------



## Dan23 (7 Nov. 2014)

Super starke Eislauf Beinchens


----------



## steganos (10 Nov. 2014)

Ein richtiges Vollweib!! 
Danke


----------



## RSTM (10 Nov. 2014)

Schade, dass die kalte Jahreszeit nicht mehr zugelassen hat... 
Danke!


----------



## ldo290871 (10 Nov. 2014)

Sie ist schon eine heisse Maus


----------



## IsItFabian (10 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willy wutz (10 Nov. 2014)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> Wirklich sexy Beine!
> 
> Aber trotzdem seh ich persönlich bei Kati Witt nen tiefen Ausschnitt lieber als nen kurzen Rock!
> 
> :thx:



Am liebsten OHNE Rock! Aber geile Schenkel hat sie!


----------



## papau (12 Nov. 2014)

Schöne Bilder Danke


----------



## Muki (20 Nov. 2014)

Sie hat andere Vorzüge als ihre Beine


----------



## sentenza77 (20 Nov. 2014)

kati geht immer!!


----------



## donnergott611 (21 Nov. 2014)

oh mein gott - was für beine. vielen dank für die schöne kathi


----------



## schistel_38 (22 Nov. 2014)

top bilder!


----------



## darude (1 Dez. 2014)

:thx: dafür


----------



## heelslover_ks (1 Dez. 2014)

wow, echt sexy  Danke für Kathi!


----------



## phprazor (2 Dez. 2014)

Hat sie abgenommen ??!?
Auf jeden Fall sieht sie klasse aus ... !! Absolut geil ...


----------



## Roundandbig (14 Dez. 2014)

schöne figur hat sie


----------



## user12345 (3 Juni 2015)

danke schön


----------



## Sway1 (3 Juni 2015)

:thx: für die hübsche Kati:thumbup:


----------



## Ogata (3 Juni 2015)

Thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Juni 2015)

Traumhaft schöne Nylonbeine hat Katie.


----------



## djgogo (6 Juni 2015)

Katarina legend. Sexy leg & hose. Danke.. :drip::thumbup::thx:


----------



## jonesm (6 Aug. 2015)

Oh Mann! Was für eine Frau!!!


----------



## vaterzeus (21 Aug. 2015)

Hammer !!!


----------



## bubugaruh (23 Aug. 2015)

super, bitte mehr!


----------



## mdexion (25 Aug. 2015)

vielen danke


----------

